# NOVEMBER PHOTO CONTEST (VOTING OPEN FOR 10 DAYS)



## fender66 (Oct 31, 2012)

This month's topic is very open. I'm going to take a different approach this month again and stray from the norm.

TOPIC: MY FAVORITE/BEST PHOTO EVER

Remember to ONLY POST ONE PHOTO IN THIS THREAD.

You may change it as many times as you wish until the contest ends.

If you have questions or concerns about your entry...check the rules here: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=28052

Hope to see many entries this month. Good luck to all!

Start date: November 1, 2012
End date: Friday, November 30th, 2012 (Midnight)

Prize will be taken from the remaining prizes and chosen by random # generator.

*RANDOM GENERATOR PICKED PRIZE #10, A STRIKE KING KVD CRANK.*


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 31, 2012)

Springtime, highlands nc on the cullasaja river


----------



## Gramps50 (Nov 1, 2012)

Oct 29, 2011 @ the C&H Railroad in Tecumseh, KS


----------



## wilded (Nov 4, 2012)

One of the grey fox on our place in Central Texas


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 6, 2012)

My big boy "Dale" He is one of four Ab's running around my house. The other three are females so him and I stick together other wise we would be horribly out numbered counting the wife 4 to 2 are better odds. :beer:


----------



## gawdzuki (Nov 6, 2012)

This is a picture I took When i was visiting my parents place in Florida


----------



## caveman (Nov 11, 2012)

This is mine not posted in some time ,but on this i feel it is fair,thanks to all that gave. this is 1980's CV-60


----------



## wasilvers (Nov 13, 2012)

One of my favorites - A sunrise before a fishing tourney. I made this the background for my phone and tablet, still love it.


----------



## fish devil (Nov 18, 2012)

:twisted: Lake Audrey in Southern New Jersey.......


----------



## New River Rat (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Waterwings (Nov 26, 2012)

Haven't visited TB in quite some time, but thought I'd throw an entry into the mix  . Took this shot on 11/19 while I had the boat out on Lake Pee Wee:


----------



## theyyounggun (Nov 29, 2012)

Took this in my backyard...


----------



## crazymanme2 (Nov 29, 2012)

This is in my front yard.Raised them since they where less than a week old.Gray Fox


----------



## fender66 (Nov 30, 2012)

Figured I'd get something in here. Certainly not my best ever, but it's something.


----------



## Charger25 (Nov 30, 2012)

Lucky enough to get a pic of some of the wild horses at Corolla Beach, NC.


----------



## Jim (Dec 6, 2012)

How is someone supposed to vote between all these photos, they are all excellent.

=D> Very impressive guys!


----------



## earl60446 (Dec 8, 2012)

Using google chrome, I could not even see the "o" next to the names to vote but it worked ok in IE, just thought I would mention it. Nice photo, Gawdzuki
Tim


----------



## fender66 (Dec 13, 2012)

You have until Midnight tonight to cast your vote if you haven't.....and there's a lot of Tinboaters that haven't.


----------



## fender66 (Dec 14, 2012)

Well....congrats to GRAMPS 50 for winning this one!

Also, congrats to the 14 people that took the time to enter this month's contest. There were so many GREAT photos posted.

I'm still a bit dumbfounded that this contest only had 26 votes. What in the world is keeping people from voting?


----------

